# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik gebruik slaapmedicatie

## Leontien

Per 1 januari wordt slaapmedicatie in de meeste gevallen niet meer vergoed(in nederland). Veel mensen gebruiken slaapmiddelen om in slaap te komen. 

Op het forum is er ook een discussie over: Geen vergoeding voor slaapmedicatie, geen probleem. 

Bij deze enquête vraag ik of jij slaapmedicatie gebruikt of niet. Breng hier je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou het erg dom vinden om slaapmedicatie niet meer te vergoeden...mensen die slaapmedicatie nodig hebben en nog werken zijn uitgeruster mét het gebruik...als het niet meer vergoed wordt en bepaalde mensen kunnen het zelf niet meer betalen dan krijg je meer mensen die zich ziek melden of arbeidsongeschikt worden...of zit ik helemaal fout??
Als ik geen slaapmedicatie gebruik slaap ik helemaal niet meer...en wat dan;opname in ziekenhuis met uitputtingsverschijnselen?? Ziekenhuisrekening zal hoger uitvallen voor de overheid dan het vergoeden van slaapmedicatie,of niet?

----------


## cleintje

Als je psychische problemen hebt zoals ik krijg je het wel vergoed. Maar dan moet de psychiater wel een speciale code op het recept zetten en dat doorgeven aan de apotheek.

----------


## caesar

Ik had Oxazepam voor als ik weer hartritmestoornissen kreeg en om in te slapen. Nu gebruik ik maar weed. Dan slaap ik iig. maar dat is ook niet altijd. Als ik niet slaap dan ben ik de 2 dagen erna niet in orde en ook mijn hart niet. Dus zal ik ze af en toe moeten kopen. Het recept krijg ik wel van mijn huisarts.

----------


## Hadassah

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb ja gestemd bij de poll. Maar het valt geloof ik officieel niet helemaal onder slaapmedicatie wat ik sik. Ik slik melatonine, dat is een lichaamseigen stof die je lichaam aanmaakt als het donker word. Je word er dus voornamelijk een beetje extra slaperig van. Maar tis nog geen erkend middel helemaal ofzo. Bij mij werkt t wel. Heb ook wel echte slaapmedicatie geslikt. Maar daar moet je eigenlijk al weer snel mee stoppen of meer van slikken voor t zelfde effect. Bovendien voel ik me nu s ochtends niet zo loom in vergelijking met gewone slaapmedicatie.
Je kunt t ook zonder recept halen bij de drogist maar dan zit er maar 0,1 mg melatonine in 1 pilletje. Terwijl huisartsen t voorschrijven van 1 tot 8 mg. Beetje belachelijk.

Groetjes

----------


## marinus

Hoi,
Ik gebruik Zolpidemtartraat en Flurazepam wisselend. Ik heb een ernstige chronische pijn en kan door de pijn moeilijk in slaap komen, en als ik slaap is het maar een paar uur. M.b.v. matig slaap middelgebruik kan af en toe een dag slapen. De chronische pijn breekt al snel door mijn slaap heen en met mediatie lukt het niet weer in slaap te komen.
Ik leef met vele korte slaapjes. Ik heb slaapmiddelen nodig (morphine kan de pijn ook niet onderdrukken).
groeten

----------


## hendrina

Ik gebruik ook slaapmedicatie en wel zopiclon 7,5 en melantonine. 
Krijg het ook niet vergoed maar moet wel op recept.
Kan niet slapen zonder door ademhalingsproblemen.
Ik heb nl. ernstig COPD.
Kan niet zonder want dan heb ik overdag totaal geen energie meer over.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik gebruik geen slaapmedicatie,
gewoon simpelweg omdat ik na een lange dag school&sport al uitgeput genoeg ben en vanzelf in slaap sukkel :Wink:

----------


## karin.b

Helaas ik gebruik ook al een jaar zopiclon. Kost mij per maand ruim 16 euro. Dat valt niet mee als je alleenstaande ouder bent.
Ik wil er wel heel graag vanaf, maar ik werk ook nog fulltime en ik denk dat als ik niet slaap dat ik dan mijn werk helemaal kan vergeten.

----------


## Rianvte

Hallo,

Ik gebruik ook slaapmedicatie nl: Flurazepam. Bij de huisarts moest ik het wel betalen (als mijn man om mijn medicijnen ging weer niet!!!!!). Nu krijg ik ze van de psychiater van de GGZ en hoef ik ze niet meer te betalen. Wat wel frapant is dat ik ook antidepressiva slik (Fluoxetine). Bij de huisarts kreeg ik van de apotheek de goedkope tabletjes en nu van de GGZ de luxe capsules.
Allemaal tegenstrijdig hoo!

Groetjes,
Rianvte

----------


## sietske763

ik slik ook al heel lang slaapmedicatie en soms weer een tijdje melatonine erbij
moet ooit eens een keer voor de zoveelste keer afkicken, maar nu nog even niet.
de arts zet op mijn recept ee B dat betekent chronische gebruiker, krijg dus slaapmed. vergoed, melatonene moet ik zelf betalen.

----------


## dotito

Ik gebruik ook geen slaapmedicatie,maar heb er wel liggen.Gebruik ze enkel in noodgevallen bv dat ik dagen niet geslapen heb.
Maar vaak gebeurd dat nu niet meer,kan niet tegen de nevenwerkingen vandaar.

Heb jaren valeriaan gebruikt voor inslapen.
En dat heeft destijds goed geholpen.Maar ik ben wel ieamand die voor plantaardige medicatie is.

----------


## survivor

Eventjes beetje advocaat van de duivel spelen....ben benieuwd wat jullie van het volgende vinden.

Ik lees veel mensen die al lange tijd slaapmedicatie slikken, en dat doen vanwege het slechte slapen, dat ze het nodig hebben om het werk aan te kunnen enz.
Werken jullie ook aan de oorzaak? Want slaapmedicatie neemt alleen het gevolg (slaapprobleem) weg en zal nooit echt aan de oorzaak werken. Dit zorgt ervoor dat mensen chronisch slaapmedicatie nodig hebben terwijl het daar niet voor bedoeld is (uitzonderingen natuurlijk daar gelaten). In dat opzicht snap ik wel dat ze het niet vergoeden, en zo mensen proberen te laten kijken naar andere constructieve oplossingen.

Daarnaast is er een verschil in de rustgevers (oxazepam, lorazepam, diazepam enz) en de echte slaapmedicatie (temazepam voor het inslapen en flurazepam voor het doorslapen bijv.)

----------


## marinus

Graag zou ik de oorzaak - de brandende pijn - weg proberen te krijgen, al was het maar verminderen. Dit gaat echter niet, daar het een genetische afwijking is. Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd, echter via pijn kliniek kan men er wat aan doen. Ik ben het er mee eens dat slaapmedicatie iets doet, maar al snel treed gewenning op en dan werkt het helemaal niet meer. Gebruik het zeer spaarzaam als je de volgende dag wat fitter dient te zijn. Het is jammer dat ze niet vergoed worden, daar het de enige mogelijkheid is voor chronische pijn patiënten wat te slapen als het nodig is.
Alleen narcose middelen helpen, alleen die kan je thuis niet gebruiken. Tevens zijn deze niet geschikt voor langdurig gebruik.

succes

----------


## sietske763

dag suvivor,
al deze middelen, slaap/kalmering, vallen onder de benzodiazepinen, helaas slik ik ze ook, ik hoef ze niet te betalen, ivm chronische med.
er komt bij mij op de recepten een B te staan en dan betaal je dus niets.

ook ik slik ze al veel te lang, eigenlijk zouden ze niet meer moeten werken(gewenning)
maar als ik niet in slaap kan komen en denk dan ga ik er maar ff uit en dan liggen mn tabletjes nog op tafel....en ik wist het niet, dus het is geen verbeelding.
er is voor mij een plan, mits ik hetzelf wil, een opname om van de benzo,s af te komen,
het valt onder zeer ernstige afkickmiddelen, er zijn zelfs speciale klinieken voor!!
op dit moment ben ik zelf een beetje aan het afbouwen.....hoop dat het uit mezelf lukt,

----------


## Onassa

Ja, ik gebruik ze ook, al vele jaren.
Ik heb alprazolam, oftewel xanax (dat goedje wat Michael Jackson ook in zijn lijstje had staan).
Ik krijg ze wel vergoed omdat mijn psych ze voorschrijft met een B2 code erbij.
Ik ben momenteel bezig met afbouwen, maar ben sinds kort op een andere anti depressiva gezet die me veel bijwerkingen geeft en met de dag erger worden ipv minder.
Ik zou er heel wat voor over hebben om vrijwel medicijnvrij door het leven te kunnen gaan, maarja....

Groetjes Diane

----------


## sietske763

ach onas, zoals we al concludeerden, we zijn hopeloze gevallen......
maar wel prettig gestoord.

----------


## Onassa

Precies en dat is helemaal geen schande hoor :Big Grin: 
Ik hoop nog lang gestoord en prettig te blijven :Cool:

----------


## christel1

Betalen ze in NL slaapmedicatie dan niet terug ? In België is er toch tussenkomst op bepaalde soorten slaapmedicatie. Maar ja jullie hebben dan ook een heel ander systeem dan hier bij ons met die zorgverzekeringen enzo, ik begrijp er eerlijk gezegd de "ballen" van. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ik begrijp er ook niet veel van hoe het in NL er aan toe gaat,vind het nogal een raar systeem.

----------


## christel1

@do, 
Ik heb zo de indruk dat je bij een verzekeringsagent een moet gaan uitleggen voor wat je wilt verzekerd zijn, zo'n inboedelbeschrijving eigenlijk maar hoe kan je dat nou vastleggen als je jong en gezond bent ? En nergens zie je daar ook een prijs bij staan, van hoeveel kost me dit nu per maand. Mijn zoon is bij een neutrale ziekenkas, helemaal gratis, ik werkte vroeger bij de NMBS en die hebben hun eigen mutualiteit, we moeten wel veel ophoesten, mijn ventje denk ik rond de 90€ per maand, maar die mutualiteit betaalt wel super terug en als je een grote onkost hebt dan kan je rekenen op een derde betalerssysteem die je nog een groot deel of volledig terugbetaald, ik weet niet of je dit hebt bij andere mutualiteiten. Ik had al eens gekeken onder "mutualiteiten België" maar de NMBS staat er niet bij, misschien omdat dit enkel is voor mensen die er werken en gepensioneerden ???

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja lijkt me idd ingewikkeld als je jong bent en zo' verzekering moet aangaan.

En wat betreft die mutualiteit van de NMBS, denk dat dat enkel voor personeel is,want ik heb daar toch nog nooit van gehoord.
De mutualiteit op zich zijn allemaal niet zo goedkoop hé,maar niet verzekerd zijn zorgd voor meer problemen.
Toch blij dat we in Belgie wonen,want in andere landen hebben ze zelfs geen mutualiteit :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Ja de NMBS verzekert enkel zijn eigen personeel, als je daar begint te werken moet je automatisch overschakelen naar hun mutualiteit. Ook ben ik vroegtijdig op pensioen gesteld wegens ziekte en mijn pensioen komt niet van de overheid maar van de NMBS. Ik moet dus ook nooit op controle om te zien of ik nog ziek ben. Dat is wel balen want de rede waarom ik met pensioen ben gesteld was CVS en fybro maar daar ben ik volledig van genezen, nu zit ik met mijn 48 verdemme thuis terwijl ik nu perfect in staat zou zijn om terug te gaan werken in mijn vorige job als verkeersleider te Brussel-Noord, een job die ik doodgraag deed en die ik nog alle dagen mis (de treinen zouden misschien terug wat stipter rijden grapje). Je kan natuurlijk zeggen waarom zoek je geen andere job in de privé sector of zo maar ik denk niet dat ze snel iemand zullen aannemen van mijn leeftijd, dus ja dat is balen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja ergens is dat wel balen dat ge thuis bent daar kan ik 100% inkomen.Ik zit ook al 2 jaar half thuis met mijne rug.
Heb mijn werk in de kliniek als "verpleeghulp" ook achter mij moeten laten.
Dus ik begrijp je heel goed hoor,ge voelt u op d'n duur zo'n buitenstaander als ge niet werkt hé!
Heb dat gevoel ook met momenten.
Leuk is anders hé,maar belangrijkste is dat ge genezen zijt"toch"
Kan je misschien geen opleiding gaan volgen bij de vdab ofzo?

----------


## christel1

@do, 

Voor een opleiding bij de VDAB moet je ingeschreven zijn als werkzoekende en dit is bij mij dus niet het geval, ik ben echt vroegtijdig op pensioen gesteld wegens ziekte door de NMBS, voor hen ben ik voor 66 procent werkonbekwaam maar dat telt dus niet bij het RIZIV of zo voor vermindering te krijgen voor bv electriciteit, water, internet en dergelijke, dus ik val overal naast, stom he 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## AnnLaura

Ik krijg al een lange tijd slaap medicatie voorgeschreven... daarmee is het ook gezegd. Ik heb ze dit jaar nog maar 2x een halve gebruikt, omdat het echt niet ging.
Ik zie wel in dat ik weliswaar beter zou kunnen functioneren als ik meer uren zou kunnen slapen per nacht. Het is een afweging om de wijsheid; gezond aantal slaap uren met een mogelijke verslaving of minder slaap en meer mogen waken voor instabiliteit. Persoonlijk kies ik voor het laatste. 

Liefs, 
Ann Laura

----------


## sietske763

ik zou voor pillen kiezen

----------


## christel1

Als ik geen pillen slik dan loop in rond zoals een zombie en dan slaap ik gewoon niet, jullie zullen allemaal denken op den duur moet je dan toch in slaap vallen maar nee, ik slaap gewoon "niet" dat hou je echt geen week vol. Ze mogen me een week zonder eten zetten dat zou ik gerust overleven maar een week zonder slaapmedicatie, nee dan ben ik precies aan het sterven. Mijn HA schrijft me wel nooit dure slaapmedicatie voor, hij zal altijd kijken of er van iets een generisch product bestaat, dus de prijs valt nogal mee. Op een maand kom ik aan ongeveer 25 euro, maar dat is ook nog astmamedicatie bij. Voor 1 doos mogadon betaal ik 3€66, voor dominal forte 50 stuks betaal ik 1€54, en voor nu de flunitrazepam dacht ik iets meer dan een euro voor 10 stuks. Per maand heb ik 3 dozen mogadon nodig, 2,5 dozen dominal en 3 doosjes flunitrazepam, dus qua prijs valt dit nog mee. Ik reken nu wel geen andere meds die ik ook dagelijks moet nemen elthyrone, duovent HFA, plavix, emconcor mitis, zocor, asaflow, maar dat zijn allemaal grote verpakkingen waar ik minstens 3 maand mee toekom. Plavix krijg ik aan 5 euro (speciale toelating mutualiteit), alle andere zijn ongeveer 3 euro per doos. Homeopathie werkt bij mij echt niet, heb sommige dingen al geprobeerd maar dat is voor mij precies water. Soms heb je echt geen andere oplossing dan pillen slikken

----------


## sietske763

goed verwoordt christel
"""soms heb je geen andere oplossing dan pillen""
veel mensen hebben er moeite mee dat ik zoveel pillen slik
zonder pillen heb ik ook geen leven dan kan je me direct naar de PAAZ sturen en daar komen ze uiteindelijk met de conclusie dat ik toch niet zonder kan
maar ik snap dus echt niet dat mensen wat over mn hoeveelheid pillen willen zeggen(bekenden etc)ik doe er toch niemand kwaad mee??
heb alleen een beter leven!!

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Mijn dochter had eens een pil gepikt van mij en vroeg me welke er weg was en ik kon haar direct antwoord geven, dus ja ik weet wel wat ik slik en mij kunnen ze ook direct naar de PAAZ sturen dan. In het ziekenhuis toen ik 's nachts rond liep te wandelen hadden de verpleegsters zelfs medelijden omdat ik weer eens niet kon slapen.... Nogal goed dat er nog een rokerslokaal bestaat in mijn ziekenhuis want anders zou ik zot geworden zijn denk ik.... Ik heb ook een medicijnkaartje op zak, mijn ventje maakt dat voor mij en plastificieerd dat, daar staat op wat ik neem en de hoeveelheid, maar zou eens moeten aangepast worden. Heb ik ook bij mijn autopapieren zitten en mijn dochter heeft er ook 1 bij zich, moest ik een ongeval hebben dat ze weten wat ik allemaal slik, zeker die bloedverdunners voor als ik in spoed zou moeten geopereerd worden. 
Ik vind ook dat je niemand mag veroordelen over de hoeveelheid pillen die iemand slikt. Voor iemand anders zou ik het natuurlijk niet aanraden maar ik weet welke hoeveelheid mijn lichaam kan verdragen. Mijn zus was zich hier ook eens komen moeien toen ik in het ziekenhuis lag na mijn heupoperatie en had mijn meds weggesmeten, ook mijn hartmedicatie en wat was het verdict ? Na 3 jaar een stent gestoken, zo zie je maar, van de pillen van een ander blijf je af als je niet weet waarvoor ze dienen maar blijkbaar had ze dat besef niet.

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,

ik ben blij om te horen, dat je baat hebt bij jouw pillen. Het zou erger zijn als je geen baat zou hebben, en je ze voor niets zou slikken.

Ikzelf zit nu aan de Zoplicon. Als zonodig, maar op het moment slik ik ze elke dag. Ik ben constant moe, en slaap anders slecht. Dit is in overleg met de psych.
Als ik mijn stemming maar in de gaten houdt!!! Anders ben ik verder van huis.

----------


## sietske763

@gossie,
heb je miss iets last van depressieve gevoelens of heb je dit vaker?
of heb ik een x een post gemist?

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
soms voel ik me depressief, en wil dit alleen voor zijn, door in iedere geval goede nachten te draaien. Het gebeurde de laatste 2 weken, dat ik weer nachten op zat. Dit is niet goed, dus vandaar. :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hey gos,
zie een oudere post staan van jou
hoe gaat het nu met je
depressieve gedachten voelen verschrikkelijk,
als het met mij even niet gaat verander ik mn pillen direct...ik wil die gevoelens beslist niet hebben.
slapen is echt het belangrijkste zoals je zegt, die maakt of breekt je
heb in vak ook zo slecht geslapen dat ik net een cetrifuge ben, zit nou dus aan de noodpillen, maar geen zorgen, ik ben niet depri

----------


## sietske763

mijn kids weten ook al zolang van mn pillen, als toen mn zoontje 3 jaar was kwam hij met een rose brufen aanzetten en vroeg eerst of het een smartie was of een pilletje
schattig toch?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Sterkte met alles Gossie, hèèl akelig om echt depressief te zijn....ik kan wel somber zijn als alles tegen zit, èn dat vindt ik al naar....pas goed op jezelf, hopenlijk werken de medicijnen goed....liefssssssss  :Wink: 

Sietske: goh wat naar dat je op je vakantie je zo voelde....echt balennnnn, succes met de pillen....misschien kom je weer bij in je eigen bedje, er is òòk zoveel gebeurd in je prive leven de laatste tijd....de drukte van het trouwen en wellicht andere zaken...doeggggg warme groeten....

ik slaap ook zeer slecht door de menopauze, als de mobiel afgaat 's morgens dan kan ik juist effe fijn slapen, maar ja dan moet mijn lieve hondje uit, dus kom ik veel te kort en ben overdag soms uitgeput...soms maar een hazenslaapje doen....overdag  :Smile:  ...
morgenmiddag naar een vrouwen huisarts toe, ik zal eens vragen wat ik er aan kan doen of misschien aan de hormonen? moet een baarmoederonderzoek laten doen, ik had het al ruim een jaar uitgesteld ivm de enorme renovatie, ik had er geen puf in, was veel te druk in mijn hoofd....tja...maar het Moet gewoon!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
fijne avond lieve vrouwen.....Groetennnnnnnnn

----------


## gossie

Ja, ik gebruik ong. 2x inde week slaapmedicatie. Meestal sla ik een nacht in de week over met slapen.! Maar dan ik echt niet slapen. Waarom weet ik ook niet.?

----------


## loesdewater

De enigste slaapmiddel die ik gebruik is melatoline.

----------


## sylvia 1974

Gebruik jij al lang zopiclon?
Heb je er steeds meer van nodig of blijft het gewoon met 1 pilletje goed werken?
BVD Syl

----------


## sylvia 1974

> Helaas ik gebruik ook al een jaar zopiclon. Kost mij per maand ruim 16 euro. Dat valt niet mee als je alleenstaande ouder bent.
> Ik wil er wel heel graag vanaf, maar ik werk ook nog fulltime en ik denk dat als ik niet slaap dat ik dan mijn werk helemaal kan vergeten.


Hoi karin,werkt de Zopiclon na een jaar nog goed of moet je er steeds meer van nemen?
Ik gebruik het nu 1 week en werkt goed..

----------


## sietske763

wisselen van soorten slaapmed. werkt het beste, slik het al 18 jaar.
dus een paar x zoplicon en als het minder werkt weer een andere,
iedereen zegt...pammetjes en andere pammetjes zijn allemaal hetzelfde......maar dat is echt niet waar,
heb een x gesprek met mn apotheker gehad en van hem kreeg ik dit advies, ha geloofde het ook niet, maar ziet wel dat het werkt bij mij.

----------


## sylvia 1974

> wisselen van soorten slaapmed. werkt het beste, slik het al 18 jaar.
> dus een paar x zoplicon en als het minder werkt weer een andere,
> iedereen zegt...pammetjes en andere pammetjes zijn allemaal hetzelfde......maar dat is echt niet waar,
> heb een x gesprek met mn apotheker gehad en van hem kreeg ik dit advies, ha geloofde het ook niet, maar ziet wel dat het werkt bij mij.


Hoi Sietse..
Ik heb oxazepam gebruikt maar moest er steeds meer van nemen ook Temazepam is te soft.
De zopiclon werkt goed... Na 18 jaar gebruik van slaapmedicatie nog steeds geen gewenning?
Hoe lang slaap jij gem.op je slaapmedicatie?

----------


## sietske763

nou ja, als ik het doe zoals hierboven door mij gepost, dus wisselende stoffen, werkt het over het algemeen wel,
had altijd veel slechte nachten, ook met med.
na het wisselen ging het veel beter, maar als het dus weer minder gaat met mijn huidige med. dan vraag ik weer andere,
haha, ik ben echt hier de slaapmiddelen expert
temazepam helpt mij alleen als ik dagen geen pillen heb gehad, dat zijn nou echt net snoepjes.
maar................seroquel, is een ap maar werkt heel goed om te slapen, je hebt met dit middel geen verslaving, wel gewenning, maar dat zijn 2 verschillende dingen.
als zoplicon niet meer werkt zou ik dat vragen als ik jou was.
zelf slik ik nu tijdelijk temesta 2,5 mg en slaap hier ong 8 uur op.
als dit weer niet werkt neem ik weer tijdelijk seroquel.

----------


## sylvia 1974

> Helaas ik gebruik ook al een jaar zopiclon. Kost mij per maand ruim 16 euro. Dat valt niet mee als je alleenstaande ouder bent.
> Ik wil er wel heel graag vanaf, maar ik werk ook nog fulltime en ik denk dat als ik niet slaap dat ik dan mijn werk helemaal kan vergeten.


Hoi Karin.b
Ik gebruik sinds kort Zopiclon. Werkt t nog goed als je het een lange tijd gebruikt?
Of heb je telkens meer nodig om het zelfde resultaat te bereiken?
Alvast bedankt!
Syl

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hallo pillenvrouw, handig om wat aan je te vragen, uiteindelijk heb je er veel verstand van.. :Big Grin: ..Temesta en je slaapt er 8 uur op....goh meid wat zalig lijkt mij dat....bij het woord temeste denk ik aan seresta....is dat een oud medicijn ofzo die seresta? 
ik slik af en toe diazepam maar eigenlijk heel weinig, een halfje, dus blijft er weinig over maar ik reageer snel op dit soort middelen blijkbaar ( misschien door de PD) en slik dus liever niet een heel pilletje......als ik zeer verkrampte spieren heb anders slik ik momenteel Ibuprofen....handig juist als je een voorraad pillen hebt, heb je tenminste keuze. :Stick Out Tongue: ..zolang je het goed gebruikt is het prima, maar mensen zijn misschien bang dat je gekke dingen kunt gaan doen...nou lieverd....ik hoop dat je momenteel een beetje kunt slapen....
ikzelf slaap ook weinig....als ik echt niet voldoende slaap moet ik 's middag even rusten....
daggggggggggggggg

Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ha elisa,
oxazepam is seresta van 10 mg of 50 mg {kort werkend}
diazepam is valium van 2 mg 5 mg of 10 mg{ langwerkend}\
lorazepam is temesta 1 mg of 2,5 mg {kortwerkend}
temesta is wel de meest verslavende med. van deze 3
dus deze niet lang gebruiken.

----------


## sietske763

@sylvia,
heb jaren geleden ook zoplicon gehad, maar dat werkte bij mij maar ong 1 week,
het is een heel licht slaapmiddel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hey bedankt meid, weer wat geleerd....dank je!!!!

Dikke zoen xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou.......weet niet of ik dit mag posten......................anders moet onze christel het maar verwijderen;
op wiet kan je heel goed in slapen en het werkt ongeveer 4 uur.....
nou is hier iemand lid, medi wiet, heet hij...
voorlichting voor medisch gebruik dus................en dat wordt steeds meer gebruikt en dus voorgeschreven door arts.
rook al wel zeker 12 jaar...voor het slapen een paar trekjes wiet, maar zoooooo vies,
maar kan wel sommige pillen weglaten door t roken...
nou had dit lid hier een tip voor wietthee, hij heeft een link neergezet over de recepten
en heb het zelf wat aangepast....zodat het beter smaakt...
heb die thee nu 3x gedronken en ja hoor.................heerlijk lang geslapen met weinig pillen.
ik moet dus volgend jaar maar even mijn sterren van de ziektekosten veranderen en dan krijg ik het vergoedt.
mijn vriendin krijgt het voor chronische pijn......vergoedt.
maar de overweging van roken of het drinken moet ik wel nadenken iedere avond, wil je heel snel resultaat dan moet je het roken,
bij t drinken is het resultaat ervan, 1a2 uur later, en het blijft langer in het bloed, dus slaap je langer en ben je s,ochtends wat duf.
ik wil niemand verslaafd hebben hier, dus is het te overwegen wat uiteindelijk beter is...........of veel pillen, of wat wiet.
echte verslaving aan wiet krijg je niet....(als je er verantwoordt mee om gaat}
want als we op vak. zijn mag ik het niet meenemen en leef daar rustig verder, alleen, slaap erg slecht
nou chris......verwijderen of niet verwijderen.......lieffie!!!

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Ik zie niet in waarom ik dit zou moeten verwijderen, je maakt geen reclame voor een bepaald product hoor. 
En moest het legaal verkrijgbaar zijn in B, ik was al lang overgestapt van troepmedicijnen naar 1 jointje 's avonds en dan heerlijk maffen. 
Ik heb een vriend gekend die nam het voor zijn parkinson, 's avonds rookte hij 1 joint en dan had hij veel minder spasmen en veel minder pijn. Hij had een soort parkinson die ze niet met de reguliere geneeskunde onder controle konden krijgen, soms kan een hersenoperatie soelaas brengen maar bij hem niet en met een jointje was hij veel meer relaxed en kon hij toch een beetje normaal slapen en hij was nog heel jong, 28 toen ik hem kende. 
De 1ste keer dat ik een joint gerookt heb was niet lachen, in het ziekenhuis na een operatie, ik ging 's avonds nog een peuk roken en in de rokersruimte zat er ook een gast, niet te jong en hij vroeg me of het het mij stoorde dat hij een jointje ging roken. En ik heb gewoon gezegd, doe maar, en hij heeft me dan een paar trekjes laten nemen en die nacht heb ik gewoon zalig geslapen, aan 1 stuk 8 uur door. 
Ik weet niet of het in B terugbetaald wordt op medisch advies, heb er nog nooit over gesproken met mijn HA en eigenlijk zou ik dit beter wel eens doen dan zou ik ook een deel van mijn pillen in de vuilbak kunnen kieperen. 
Bij mensen met MS heeft het naar het schijnt een heel goed pijnstillend effect maar ja het is bij ons nog altijd "illegaal", ja je mag er wel omgaan naar NL, maar daar willen ze aan de belgen bijna niet meer verkopen, je mag het ter plaatse gebruiken maar daar ben ik vet mee. En normaal mag je 5 gr of 2 gr kopen voor eigen gebruik maar als je controle krijgt aan de grens dan moet je ze afgeven.. allemaal zo regeltjes die ons opgelegd worden door de maatschappij, ik als 50tiger zou dit nu niet gaan doorverkopen maar wel echt voor mezelf gebruiken en ik vind het helemaal niet vies smaken. 
't Ja als je je elke avond een kater zuipt zal dit wel ook niet goed zijn, het is ook wel slaapbevorderend (bij sommige mensen) en het is een keuze zoals je zegt Sietske, ofwel een deel troepmedicijnen laten vallen en 1 jointje roken 's avonds ofwel de pharmaceutische wereld nog wat meer sponsoren maar voor medicinaal gebruik ben ik zeker niet tegen het roken van wiet. Spijtig dat ik niet in NL woon, ik zou het wel weten anders. En nu wil ik jongeren zonder slaapproblemen niet aanzetten tot het roken van wiet maar wel mensen met hevige pijn en slaapproblemen de kans geven om zoiets te gebruiken.

----------


## sietske763

hey.............
gi avond die ""thee""opgedronken met mijn vriendin, ze is invalide en heeft veel pijn en ook een hele slechte slaper,
zij rookte ook altijd wiet,
zij is dus degene die med. wiet krijgt, maar van roken kreeg ze last van haar hart en is ze ermee gestopt,
hahahha, ze belde me net en zij dat ze heerlijk lang geslapen had zonder pijn..

vanavond moet ik een paar trekjes roken, want moet morgen vroeg op en fit zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Sietske: Ik kom wel eens gezellig op de thee bij je... :Big Grin:  ff genieten......maar alle gekheid op een stokje...." FIJN " dat het jou helpt...je schrijft niets verkeerd zoals Christel al zegt....integendeel....het wordt legaal gekweekt en ik kon het ook krijgen via de pijnbestrijding ( een arts) jaren terug....ik heb het gekregen via iemand anders en heb daar toen thee van gezet, ( bah ff wennen) omdat ik net met roken was gestopt....( nu niet meer)  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik moet nog wat hebben liggen in een trommel..ik vergeet het eigenlijk..hmm misschien wel een goed idee voor het weekend om dat 's avonds eens te proberen....beetje rustig wat kunnen slapen is wel erg fijn voor rust en tegen pijn....het is precies zoals jullie zeggen Sietske en Christel...ieder zijn keuze en alles met mate als het kan....Bedankt lady's....

Liefs van Elisa.... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ha Elisa, 
ja we gaan nu ook niet de hele dag lopen blowen hoor, dat is de bedoeling nu echt niet maar het moet wel fijn zijn dat je 's avonds na een jointje in je bed kan donderen en eens 8 uur rustig slaapt zonder allerlei troep te moeten slikken... 
En van de ene arts mag ik rustig mijn peuk opsteken, een gewone sigaret dat (gastro-enteroloog- maag en darmen) omdat nicotine de transit bevordert en ja van de cardioloog moet ik stoppen met roken omdat het slecht is voor mijn hart.... zou het eigenlijk eens aan mijn cardio moeten zeggen wat zijn collega van hetzelfde ziekenhuis zegt.... ambras in het kiekenkot dus... 
Binnenkort kom ik effe shoppen over de grens dus....

----------


## sietske763

heb contact gehad met ons medelid, nl mediwiet, dus wiet op medisch voorschrift,
van die thee ben ik al spuugzat, word er erg vervelend en iritant van en ga iedereen ergeren zonder dat ik het kan stoppen.
voor de tv staan om aandacht te krijgen etc. en op dat moment vind ik mezelf wel grappig...........dus niet.
maar er is dus ook wietolie, en dat moet onder de tong en werkt dus eerder want het heeft niets met je vertering te maken.
en al het eerder werkt, ben ik ook niet zo vervelend want dan ga ik direct naar bed!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb belangstelling Sietske, ik hoor er graag meer over....

Wietolie onder de tong?.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het lijkt mij misschien een goede pijnstiller, nu moeten we ons ook verdoven met pillen toch? 
Liefssssssssssssss

----------


## sietske763

ik ben overal knots,knetter, gek van,
dus neem als slaapmuts een hele (vieze)maar werkbare joint en hoop 76 uur in slaap te blijven,,,,,wat 76 uur???, weken!!
als ik meer over de olie weet......weet al meer maar kan het eenmalig bestellen en bekijken hoe het werkt....en daarna gewoon zelf maken, je schijnt er niet high of stoned van te worden, maar wel bijna pijnvrij en gewoon heel goed gemutst.
dus lieve elisa, ik ga het bestellen en jij bent de eerste die weet of het iets voor jou is..

----------


## jolanda27

Hé Sietske,
Als dat maar goed gaat. Ha,ha. Nou succes dan, hoop dat je je er beter van voelt.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

heb ook al nep wisky cream op en een lading slaappillen, dus dat komt helemaal goed.
eigenlijk wel fijn om eens een hele dag te mopperen en te zeiken!
good night everybody

----------


## christel1

Ik ben daarjuist naar een vriendin geweest, goed in de wijn gehangen en nu mijn slaapmeds genomen, hopelijk kan ik nu eens slapen als een roos, wat ik betwijfel want tante roos is op bezoek, weeral... was nog maar 3 weken geleden, wat ga ik blij zijn als ik daar eindelijk vanaf ben... hopelijk snel dus...

----------


## CrystalC

Ik gebruik zo'n 3 x per week oxazepam of temazepam, het is gewoon nodig om nog een beetje te kunnen functioneren overdag. Af en toe heb ik periodes dat ik wat langer niets gebruik om te slapen omdat het slapen dan wat beter gaat. Ik heb me er lange tijd schuldig over gevoeld, slaapmiddelen zijn slecht hoor je altijd. Maar omdat niets anders hielp heb ik toch een soort van balans gevonden. 
Ik krijg mijn slaapmiddelen wél vergoed omdat het in mijn medicatierol zit. Ik kan dus een ieder aanraden dat wanneer je veel medicijnen gebruikt op een medicatierol over te gaan. De rol is voor 2 weken of 4 weken, wat je zelf het handigst vind. Ik vind het ideaal, nooit geen gehannes meer van vergeten medicijnen of medicijnen uittellen per dag. Het zit gewoon op een rol in handige kleine afscheurbare zakjes, ook gemakkelijk wanneer je weg moet.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb ook baxters, maar vind het erg onhandig,
zeer ws krijg je de slaappillen vergoedt omdat arts al een b2 code gegeven heeft,

----------


## sietske763

nou chris en elisa,
heb nu nog betere info, al met al niet veel duurder.
ik had ooit een vapo gekocht, een soort fohn die je goed verwarmd en dan heb je caps. die je vult met wiet die je wil, dus sterk/minder sterk
had vandaag zon, onrust in mn koppie en dacht ineens aan mn vapo, heb supersterke wiet gekocht, fohn op 180 gr c, ding erin met weinig wiet en maar even aan de fohn lurken,
pffffffffffffffffffffff eindelijk rust!
beter de doseren dan roken en cake en thee.

----------


## Flogiston

Als ik een vraag mag stellen, niet gehinderd door enige kennis van zaken:

Zou je dit ook kunnen doen met een waterpijp (narghile)? Als ik het goed heb begrepen, kun je daar ook heel goed mee doseren, toch?

Als dit een heel domme vraag is: lachen is toegestaan.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@flo.
een waterpijp is anders, er zit wel geen shag in, maar er moet wel vuur bij, dus je rookt,
een waterpijp knalt erin en je bent zowat direct weg,
bij een vapo komt geen vuur/brand aan te pas..
haha dus ik word afra nog, ik doe het ny met de natuur, plantaardige rust ipv chemische!

----------


## sietske763

ik ga vanavond voor 12 uur non-stop slapen!

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,

Hopelijk lukt het je om 12 uur non stop te slapen.

Ik neem vannacht slaapmedicatie, en hopelijk slaap ik rustig.

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Sietske,
> 
> Hopelijk lukt het je om 12 uur non stop te slapen.
> 
> Ik neem vannacht slaapmedicatie, en hopelijk slaap ik rustig.


Gossie, ik hoop dat het goed werkt en je een beetje bij kunt tanken.

----------


## Painkiller

Gelukkig wordt slaapmedicatie in België nog terugbetaald. Al weet ik niet of dat blijft?
Ik heb te kampen met fibromyalgie, reuma, CVS en een nog onbekende ziekte. Dit alles geeft verschrikkelijke pijn, maar ook enorme slaapstoornissen. Daardoor ben ik enorm uitgeput. Was dus verplicht om slaappillen te nemen, zelfs 2 soorten. Mocht dat niet meer terugbetaald worden, is dat een (financiële) ramp voor mij.

----------


## Luuss0404

Is fijn voor de mensen die het nodig hebben dat er slaapmiddelen zijn, want met slaaptekort wordt een mens ook niet blijer, beter en/of energieker....
Heb zelf geen slaapmedicijnen gehad ondanks dat ik soms problemen heb met in slaap komen of doorslapen...
Pap heeft wel eens slaapmedicijn voorgeschreven gekregen en heeft hem toen goed geholpen  :Smile:

----------


## danny6

> Ja, ik gebruik ze ook, al vele jaren.
> Ik heb alprazolam, oftewel xanax (dat goedje wat Michael Jackson ook in zijn lijstje had staan).
> Ik krijg ze wel vergoed omdat mijn psych ze voorschrijft met een B2 code erbij.
> Ik ben momenteel bezig met afbouwen, maar ben sinds kort op een andere anti depressiva gezet die me veel bijwerkingen geeft en met de dag erger worden ipv minder.
> Ik zou er heel wat voor over hebben om vrijwel medicijnvrij door het leven te kunnen gaan, maarja....
> 
> Groetjes Diane


er maar 1 manier om er vanaf te geraken en het is je laten opnemen in een gespecialieseerde kliniek.ik heb dat ook gedaan.met resultaat maar blijft toch lastig weet ook niet als ik het ga volhouden.
Groetjes Danny6

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey danny,
fijn dat je er vanaf bent, hopelijk hou je het ook vol en vind jij zonder slaapmedicatie je rust en slaap  :Smile:

----------


## danny6

> Hey danny,
> fijn dat je er vanaf bent, hopelijk hou je het ook vol en vind jij zonder slaapmedicatie je rust en slaap


bedankt he :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

De invloed van lichttherapie met de Mind-Machine op de Melatonine aanmaak.

----------

